# Require a printer (on-demand) with fulfillment services UK



## sandys991 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm new to this and want to start my own business selling custom printed t-shirts and hoodies.

Rather than go out and spend a few hundred pounds on a heat press and printer...I want to test the water and see if there is a demand for the items.

I am looking for printer (on-demand) with fulfillment services in the UK that is not too expensive so I can make some money when I sell.

I don't want the 'square a4 printed' look on the shirt.

I would want to try a small sample order first to gage the quality and service before i commit myself further.

I have sample images to print onto the shirts in jpeg format. is this o.k?

Please contact me asap if you are able to do this for me.

Thank You


----------

